# Der Element 29 Thread!



## spatzel (25. Februar 2012)

Da es hier ja eh zu jedem Modell einen eigenen Beitrag gib,starte ich jetzt einfach mal den zu den wunderschönen 29" Elements. Es geistert ja schon mindestens eines hier im Forum rum,dazu gesellt sich nun meines:




......und ich finds große trotzdem hübscher als das Kleine.....


----------



## peterbe (26. Februar 2012)

aboniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

